# A cat in heat



## kms899 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi

What I want to know, if a cat is in heat does it actually hurt them during the period, also once a cat has mated does the heat stop or can they continue have heat.


thanks


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

A cat who is in heat is very, very uncomfortable, and yes, it is painful for the cat. Essentially she is miserable until she gets bred, and that is one reason she will scream a lot of the time. this is one reason why it is important to get the cat spayed, so that she doesn't have to go through this several times a year, and of course also so that she will not make more kittens in a world where there are already too many cats without good homes.

Once a cat is pregnant she will not come into heat again until after her babies are weaned. 
Please, if you have a female cat, get her spayed.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

A female cat can come into heat while still producing milk, and get pregnant, as this happened to a female cat I fostered. You wouldn't think so though, would you!

I do believe heat cycles can be stressful for cats. It's part of their instinct, if you like, to want to reproduce, as with all wild animals. That is the purpose of their existence, in their minds. So when they can't get out to find a suitable mate, it can cause stress, loss of appetite etc.


----------



## kms899 (Jun 4, 2021)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I absolutely agree with everything @StanAndAlf just said. A cat can come into heat as soon as two weeks after birth. Here's a link to back that up: Can a Cat Get Pregnant While Still Nursing Kittens? | BeChewy There are no studies that show that a female cat's heat is uncomfortable or painful. Here's a link: More about heat cycles. Most believe that it does hurt. I honestly don't think that it does but there are other reasons to spay, like what @StanAndAlf was saying. I do recommend spaying her if you can.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> I absolutely agree with everything @StanAndAlf just said. A cat can come into heat as soon as two weeks after birth. Here's a link to back that up: Can a Cat Get Pregnant While Still Nursing Kittens? | BeChewy There are no studies that show that a female cat's heat is uncomfortable or painful. Here's a link: More about heat cycles. Most believe that it does hurt. I honestly don't think that it does but there are other reasons to spay, like what @StanAndAlf was saying. I do recommend spaying her if you can.


Well, oops. I was wrong about a cat getting pregnant before the kittens are weaned, so thank you for correcting me on that!
I know that people don't think it's uncomfortable for the cat to be in heat.....but to me it has always looked that way. Of course, that's my perception, and it may not be correct. But it sure doesn't look to me as if the cat in heat is having a very good time. I did read the link you provided about heat cycles, and it says this:

"" No one can say with any accuracy that heat cycles are painful to cats; however from the calling (loud yowling) and other symptoms they exhibit, it would appear that they are very uncomfortable. "

I guess "very uncomfortable" to me is the same as pain, or at least, elicits the same thing in me, not wanting to put the animal through it.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

That's okay! We are all here to learn. I didn't know that at first. You're welcome. 

I'm sure it's uncomfortable. The rolling around on the floor gives that away for me. A woman's is uncomfortable but not painful so that's how I see it. I think one thing that we can all agree on is that they indeed aren't having a good time. Same with a woman.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> That's okay! We are all here to learn. I didn't know that at first. You're welcome.
> 
> I'm sure it's uncomfortable. The rolling around on the floor gives that away for me. A woman's is uncomfortable but not painful so that's how I see it. I think one thing that we can all agree on is that they indeed aren't having a good time. Same with a woman.


Hi again. You say "A woman's is uncomfortable but not painful", and I am wondering what you are referring to?

Just in case you are referring to a woman's period, that is not at all true across the board. For some it's just a little discomfort. But for others, it is mind-numbing pain that completely disables that woman for a day or for days at a time. If you are unfortunate enough to have bad cramps, it makes you feel like screaming non-stop, you cannot get off the couch or bed, and nothing OTC helps one bit. And, of course, there are various levels of pain in-between those two extremes. but many women experience painful cramps.

Of course I am not saying that we can determine how a cat feels. We cannot know for sure, so it is all speculation. And I hope you are right that it doesn't actually cause pain. 
But I don't usually like to compare animals' experience, especially with pain, with human experience, as we are very different in our experience.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, I was referring to a woman's period. Yes, everyone is different. Whether I cramp or not, it's still a bit uncomfortable. Sometimes my cramps are so bad that I just roll around on the floor and moan and moan and moan. I can't even stand at times. It ain't fun. 

Nor I am. I do, too but we may never know. There other reasons to spay so whether or not it's painful, she doesn't have to experience it. I apologize, @kms899 for highjacking your thread. Maybe you learned a thing or two.


----------

